

Show HN: New music notifier and browser - mattbessey
http://sngtrkr.com/

======
breathesalt
I would use this service if:

1) Only an email and password were required to use it (I don't use facebook).

2) It were robust, reliable, and fast; artists without a label or a consistent
way of publishing songs shouldn't be a problem. In other words, if I can't
rely on this service to track all the artists I listen to, its value
significantly diminishes for me.

With that said, I realize you're in beta, and you're off to a great start by
addressing a real problem.

~~~
mattbessey
We've just rolled out facebook free registration. It might break the intro a
little as it's very tailored to facebook but you should have no trouble
registering now.

Thanks!

~~~
breathesalt
Thanks for the extra effort, I signed up successfully.

